# suche ein gutes Handy mit Wlan



## naund? (19. Juli 2009)

hi, ich suche ein Handy mit wlan und lange Akkulaufzeit( vielleicht auch Touch) . Ich möchte bis 185 Euro ausgeben!

kann man mich da beraten? es gibt zur zeit so ne größe Auswahl, dass ich den überblick verloren habe!

ich hatte schon mal das e51 und mir hat damals die tasten nicht gefallen, da sie mir zu klein waren

edit: sowas wäre für mich: Samsung S5230 Star noble-black ohne Vertrag, ohne: Amazon.de: Elektronik

aber mit wlan


----------



## Shadow121 (19. Juli 2009)

Hmm, welche Preisklasse solls denn sein?

Irgendwelche bestimmten Marken?

Ich werd mir demnächst das hier anschaffen 

Samsung S8000 JET rose-black Handy ohne Vertrag, ohne: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## naund? (19. Juli 2009)

preisklasse 185

hersteller: egal


----------



## el barto (19. Juli 2009)

185 ohne Vertag oder? Da gibt es meines Wissens nach nix... das günstigste wäre vielleicht das Nokia 5800, LG Arena, HTC Touch Diamond oder Nokia N78. Aber die sind alle deutlich teuere.

mfg el barto


----------



## naund? (19. Juli 2009)

ja ich suche eins ohne vertrag!


----------



## Shadow121 (19. Juli 2009)

Hmm, bei dem Preis und den Anforderungen wirds mit Touch SEHR schwer...
(Also mit Wlan bei...)


Vielleicht wär das was für dich:

Sony Ericsson P1i silver-black Handy ohne Branding: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Ansonsten schau dich doch mal bei den Nokia exx Reihen um, da könnte schon was für dich dabei sein...

Am besten is halt immer noch per Vertrag...

Edit:

Kannst au einfach mal hier schauen

http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_ss_ce...electronics&field-keywords=wlan+handy&x=0&y=0


----------



## naund? (20. Juli 2009)

was hält ihr davon?

Motorola MOTOZINE ZN5 Handy ohne Branding: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Intel*Bennz (20. Juli 2009)

kein motorola!!!
ich habe das 5800 express music! gib n bisschen mehr geld aus and have fun!!^^


----------



## el barto (21. Juli 2009)

Intel*Bennz schrieb:


> kein motorola!!!
> ich habe das 5800 express music! gib n bisschen mehr geld aus and have fun!!^^



warum kein Motorola? Deine Aussage ist sehr nichtsagend... bitte Erläutere doch mal wie du zu der Ansicht kommst.

Das 5800 ist ein gutes Handy, muss ich dir zustimmen, aber leider doch etwas teuer und wenn wir in der Preisklasse wären, hätten wir eine größere Auswahl.

mfg el barto


----------



## Shadow121 (21. Juli 2009)

Da muss ich Barto Recht geben 

Aber ich bin ehrlich gesagt auch gegen Motorola, hatte mal 2 Handys von denen und die waren beide von Menüführung, Software, Qualität und so weiter nicht sonderlich prickelnd.

Ob sich das im Laufe der Zeit geändert hat kann ich natürlich nicht sagen...

Edit: Laut Bewertungen soll das Handy ja nicht schlecht sein, kann also durchaus ne Alternative sein. Allerdings is der Bildschirm schon bischen klein meiner Meinung nach um Internetseiten wirklich gut anzuzeigen.

Ich würde mir erstmal den Test hier durchlesen, der ganz klar meine Meinung über den schlechten bzw. langsamen Internetbrowser und die eher schlechte Kamera bestärkt

http://www.chip.de/artikel/Motorola-MOTOZINE-ZN5-Handy-Test_33814295.html


----------



## el barto (21. Juli 2009)

Hatte auch mal ein Motorola (so eins dieser Klappteile ) und war damit zwar zufrieden aber es hatte schon einige Mängel. Die Bedienung war nicht sehr eingängis und die Technik war auch damals nicht uptodate. 

Das bei chip getestete Handy hat zwar auch nicht so gut abgeschnitten aber man muss auhc immer den Preis beachten und sich bewusst sein das man, wenn man unbedingt WLAN will, nicht ein wirklich gutes Modell haben kann, da die einfach mehr kosten.

Daher sollte sich der Threadersteller mal überlegen ob er ein halbgares WLAN Handy haben möchte oder lieber eins ohne, das aber vom Gesamtumfangher harmonischer abgestimmt ist.


mfg el barto


----------



## Shadow121 (21. Juli 2009)

Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht.

Wenn du n gutes Internet Handy willst, mit dem man wirklich richtig surfen kann (UND Spass dabei haben will) dann muss man halt noch bischen drauflegen.

Ich selbst hatte das LG Viewty vor kurzem und dachte mir eigentlich sollte es für den Preis doch was taugen...

Dem war aber nicht so. Das Handy stürzte beim Browsen entweder ständig ab, oder es war eine reine Ruckelorgie...

Jetz kommt mir n HTC Touch Pro 2 ins Haus, damit is mein Internet gesichert.

Auch wenns halt bischen mehr kostet, is ja schliesslich ne Langzeitinvestition...


----------

